# SHB-Small hive beetle-survive through winter?



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

they can and will survive a winter - they can co-exist in the cluster, and studies have shown that they can even get the workers to feed them. you are farther north than me, so you may have a different experience.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This link says SHBs have been documented to survive in the 10 southern counties in Maine winters (2009):
http://mainebeekeepers.org/the-bee-line/bee-inspector-comments/2010-apiary-program-summary/


----------



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not too far from you, and I have had them for a few years, this year is the worst, I have had good luck with AJ's beetle traps, and I have heard that if you sprinkle diatamecous earth on the ground around the hive, you'll kill the SHB ground dwelling larvae...good luck!


----------

